# PRofinet: FU läuft bei CPU-Stop weiter



## Ludewig (9 April 2018)

*Profinet: FU läuft bei CPU-Stop weiter*

Schönen Abend
Ich beschäftige mich gerade mit ABB-Frequenzumrichtern, die über FENA21-Module und Profinet an eine ET1512SP angeschlossen sind.
Die Dinger funktionieren wie gewünscht, lediglich ein Schönheitsfehler blieb übrig:
Stoppe ich die CPU online oder über den Schalter, so laufen die angeschlossenen Pumpen unkontrolliert weiter. Erst wenn ich die CPU wieder starte, stoppen die Pumpen, da im Programm Wartezeiten vorgesehen sind. Die FUs erkennne keinen Kommunikationsfehler, anders als bei einem abgezogenen Netzwerkkabel.

Die Kommunikation läuft über "PPO 3_1", es werden zwei Wörter geschickt, Steuerwort und Sollwert, und zwei abgeholt, Statuswort und Istwert.

Wir würdet ihr vorgehen?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 April 2018)

Prüfe mal die Parameter 3018 und 3019, dort sollte sich einstellen lassen wie sich der FU bei einem Kommunikationsfehler verhalten soll.


----------



## Ludewig (9 April 2018)

Hallo Thomas
diese Einstellungen wurden bearbeitet. Zieht man das Netzwerk ab, bleibt der Motor stehen, ein Komm-Fehler wird gemeldet. Bei einem Stopp des Masters wird aber kein Kommunikationsfehler erkannt, daher auch kein Stopp der Pumpe. Es gibt im PPO PRofil noch die Einstellungen Stop Mode (Stop, Freeze, Fail safe), Control-zero Mode (Use, Ignore Data), aber laut ABB sollen die beim gewählten Modell (ACS 355) gar nicht wirksam sein!?


----------



## Matze001 (10 April 2018)

Guck doch mal was bei der SPS eingestellt ist?

Ist dort eingestellt, dass die Ausgänge den letzten gültigen Zustand behalten sollen oder alle auf 0 gehen?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Ludewig (25 November 2018)

Nachtrag: 
Im PPO-Profil muss *STOP *eingestellt werden. Die Hotline von ABB muss da noch üben.


----------

